# [Geburtstag-Thread] plc_tippser



## rostiger Nagel (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo Super Moderator,
ich wünsche dir alles gute zu deinem Geburtstag. 

Gruß Helmut

PS. plc_tippser hat den besten Thread des Forums
erstellt 'Fun zum Feierabend'


----------



## Paule (2 Februar 2011)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag*

Hallo plc_tippser,

auch von mir die besten Wünsche. :sm20:


----------



## Jochen Kühner (2 Februar 2011)

Von mir natürlich auch alles gute.


----------



## Kai (2 Februar 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.

:sm20:

Gruß Kai


----------



## Gerhard K (2 Februar 2011)

Ich wünsche dir auch alles gute zum Geburtstag.:sm20:


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (2 Februar 2011)

*Glückwunsch*

Junge, unbekannterweise, aber denoch habe ich es bemerkt, dir einen schönen Tag zu deinem Jubelfeste ich dir wünsche.....

Jeses... was ein Deutsch. Yoda lässt grüssen

Gruss auch von Dabbes


----------



## Rainer Hönle (2 Februar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag, dem letzten bevor es ernst wird (jedenfalls bei uns Schwaben).


----------



## Cerberus (2 Februar 2011)

Auch von mir Alles Gute! :sm20:


----------



## Verpolt (2 Februar 2011)

Alles Gute zum Fest

:sm20::sm24:


----------



## diabolo150973 (2 Februar 2011)

Ich gratuliere auch ganz herzlich zum Geburtstag!!!

Gruß,

dia


----------



## Sven Rothenpieler (2 Februar 2011)

Auch von meiner Seite alles Gute... lasset krachen!!! :sm20::sm24:


----------



## plc_tippser (2 Februar 2011)

Ihr seid alle so gut zu mir, danke für die reichlichen Beileidsbekundungen.

Gruß, pt


----------



## argv_user (2 Februar 2011)

plc_tippser schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so gut zu mir, danke für die reichlichen Beileidsbekundungen.
> 
> Gruß, pt



Naja bis zum Bergfest hast Du ja noch ein Jahr. Aber dann geht es abwärts.
Von daher stimmt das mit dem Beileid. Danach werden es erst Glückwünsche,
wenn der Delinquent es geschafft hat, noch ein Jahr älter zu werden.

Auch von mir alles Gute, vorallem Gesundheit.

Und vielen Dank für den "Fun zum Feierabend".


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo PT,
auch von mir die allerherzlichsten Wünsche zum Geburtstag.
:sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (2 Februar 2011)

argv_user schrieb:


> Naja bis zum Bergfest hast Du ja noch ein Jahr. Aber dann geht es abwärts.


 
Na ... du bist ja drauf ... in meiner Anzeige ist PT noch ein Bifi - da hat er noch ein paar Jährchen mehr Zeit ...


----------



## RGerlach (2 Februar 2011)

Hallo PLC-Tippser,

alles Gute zum Geburtstag auch von mir.

:sm20::sm24::sm20::sm24::sm20:


Grüße

Ralph


----------



## marlob (2 Februar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MW (2 Februar 2011)

Allet jute Zum Geburtstag plc_tippser !!!


----------



## Corosop15 (2 Februar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag....

:sm20:


----------



## Tommi (2 Februar 2011)

unbekannterweise ebenso!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Question_mark (2 Februar 2011)

*pt, lass es mal krachen*

Hallo,

pt, Du bist ja noch ein Jungspund...

Aber meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Börschday. Aber Du bist eigentlich relativ selten hier im Forum, komm doch mal öfter wieder  aus der Ecke (mal so ein kleiner Wunsch von mir) ...

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## winnman (3 Februar 2011)

Alles Gute, :sm24:

Danke für Fun zum Feierabend.

Viele weitere Jahre hier im Forum.

tu schön Feiern

 :sm24:

lg Winnman


----------



## Jan (3 Februar 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute nachträglich.

:sm20:


----------



## HaDi (6 Februar 2011)

:sm20:

Alles Gute nachträglich von HaDi


----------

